# White Haze over existing cambridge pavers after polymeric joint sand / power wash



## terraelegante (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok guys, heres my problem, I just finished a polymeric joint sand job, come back the next day and theres a haze all over everything.... so i tried a vinegar wash... did nothing, next i tried a muriatic acid wash (i know, i know, pavers... acid....) but that did nothing either.... I'm somehow wondering if the powerwash brought effloresence out, or is that a haze from the portland cement from the sand? (yes it was a cheap brand not alliance gator).

Question now is what do i do. I already spent 2 days trying to clean it, I can't seal coat it at all like this. Will the weather make it dissapear over a few months, or should I try an effloresence cleaner, which i thought would be a lot less powerful than acid.......

help..... lol


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you leaf blow it off when it was dry?


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Your trying to clean efflorescence. I would use the efflorescence cleaner


----------



## terraelegante (Aug 6, 2014)

I didnt leaf blow it because i was in a rush, i was stupid. im not sure if its efflorescence from the power wash, or its portland from the mix, becuase i did use an acid wash, i didnt try an efflorescence cleaner yet, but im wondering if i do it in the spring with a hot power washer if that will help.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Was the stone base crushed limestone ? Was the setting bed sand or stone dust ?


Crushed limestone will in some instances promote/ contribute to efflorescence along with big changes in the PH of adjacent soil.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

terraelegante said:


> I didnt leaf blow it because i was in a rush, i was stupid. im not sure if its efflorescence from the power wash, or its portland from the mix, becuase i did use an acid wash, i didnt try an efflorescence cleaner yet, but im wondering if i do it in the spring with a hot power washer if that will help.


Ive only used this stuff a couple of times but if im not mistaken isnt the rule of thumb "blow it off dry or your phucked"

Ive also used misting not power washing but this really is approaching on landscaping not masonry. Ask those guys.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

I use polymeric sand all the time. When applying you have to use a
Fine broom and make sure that there is no visible polymer on any brick or paver. Ideally a leaf blower at an idle will remove any fine particles. A misting is ideal so that no sand escapes the joints.


----------

